# ONR and Tree Sap



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

At the moment my water company haven't announced a hose pie ban, but I'm sure they will.

Looking at getting both cars protected with HD Wax/FK1000P before it does.

Been looking at ONR as a wash option when the hose pipe ban comes into effect.

My question is.

My cars are parked under/near some oak trees that love to leave sap over my cars :wall::wall:

Will ONR deal with the tree sap?


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

If the sap is soluble in water, then ONR should work - just allow a longer dwell
period. You won't need the ONR to be stronger than at QD strength. If it isn't,
then the best waterless product used to be Greased Lightning Showroom Shine
(GLSS). I say used to be, because they have changed the formulation and I've
not tested it on tree sap since. 

Regards,
Steve


----------

